# Egg Bum or Egg Binging?



## cho0k (Nov 3, 2017)

I have been away for two week and came back a week ago i notice Jane has what it looks like an egg bum base on google. it started out small a week ago now it is more obvious. Jane seems to be eating and moving around like normal but more quiet. Her poop is large. 

Base on that i have been reading Egg bum usually lead to eggs 1-2days. i am not sure what i should do here?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is she a single hen? If so, start hormone control as soon as possible. Letting a single hen lay is not good for her health at all.


----------



## cho0k (Nov 3, 2017)

roxy culver said:


> Is she a single hen? If so, start hormone control as soon as possible. Letting a single hen lay is not good for her health at all.


Hi, sorry for the late reply i was struggling to find my own post. i didn't understand how to navigate around this forum. but i think i got it. 

jane is not single she is bonded. They have mated a few times already but there is not egg? she still eating and flying around the house fine. Her pop is like a 5o cent coin AUD. after she did that large poop it looked smaller... so i dont know whats going on might need to do some more research.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So nesting hens will hold their poop while they're in the nest and then release it when they leave. Have you provided her with a nest box? It can take up to a week of mating before they start actively laying. I would be careful about letting her fly around the house because if she does have an egg and she crashes, she could seriously injure herself.


----------



## cho0k (Nov 3, 2017)

I got a nest box out of cardboard they destroyed and made it their play gym in their cage. They made several entrance around the box. so i need to go buy one. I follow the measurements and everything i guess it wasn't tough enough for them lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea you need a nest that can stand up to the chewing. They like to chew up the entrance hole and make it their own.


----------



## cho0k (Nov 3, 2017)

*Egg bum no more*

earl: Is it me or what I seriously struggle to navigate around this forum. I notice her what i suspected an 'egg bum' is no longer there. So i dont know what is going on with her. earl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she was holding her poop for a long time, that can also be the reason. 

What are you struggling with finding on the forum?


----------

